# Uber Premium Issue



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I just started to drive for Uber like 2 weeks ago. I have 2012 Lincoln MKZ 4WD which is eligiable for Uber premium. First 2 days, I make 30 Uber rides and I got 25 5 stars. So I met all requirements for premium. Somehow Uber didn’t update my account for premium and I called and email them more than 10 times about this issue and they just letting me know, we are trying to fix the issu. They told me I am eligiable for Uber premium. 

Do you guys have any suggestion about those issue ? I don’t wanna do Uberx because I have to pay so much for the gas. And Uber help doesn’t solve my issue. I tired to delete app, sign off and sing in again but no solution


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Go to the Hub?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You may end up doing X anyways, because that’s all that some markets have to offer. Your area might have more to offer though. Good luck.


----------



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

On my area, premium is so common. I already make 56 trips with avarege of 4.9 feedback. I am planing to visit hub but it is 1 hour drive, I am from CT


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Doftin said:


> I just started to drive for Uber like 2 weeks ago. I don't wanna do Uberx because I have to pay so much for the gas.





Doftin said:


> On my area, premium is so common. I already make 56 trips with avarege of 4.9 feedback.


 Did I miss something? First you tell me you just started 2 weeks ago and only been driving X. How do you know so much about premium?[/QUOTE]


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Did I miss something? First you tell me you just started 2 weeks ago and only been driving X. How do you know so much about premium?


He'll learn soon enough


----------



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

I already made more than 70 riders on Uber x. For premium, it says, after 25 riders if I have more rating than 4.8 star, I am eligiable. I talked with costumer agent, and they also confirmed that I should have been seeing premium option on the app but I can’t. It has been 10 days since I contacted with them but nothing resolved yet. I don’t wanna work for Uber x because my car is 3.5 engine 6 ciljnders, so I am spending so much gas and can’t earn enough. Do you guys think, hub can solve this problem ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Doftin said:


> I already made more than 70 riders on Uber x. For premium, it says, after 25 riders if I have more rating than 4.8 star, I am eligiable. I talked with costumer agent, and they also confirmed that I should have been seeing premium option on the app but I can't. It has been 10 days since I contacted with them but nothing resolved yet. I don't wanna work for Uber x because my car is 3.5 engine 6 ciljnders, so I am spending so much gas and can't earn enough. Do you guys think, hub can solve this problem ?


Why would you want to provide premium service for Uber, when Uber has already proven that they're incapable of providing premium service for you?


----------



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

Haha it is is true  I would say capitalism  moneyyy


----------



## 914weekenddriver (Jul 23, 2018)

premium is overrated. for a long a$$ trip you maybe make an extra 10 bucks  i rather take uber x trips with surge 1.7 and up


----------



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

The place where I live, highest rate I saw 1.3 for Uber x


----------



## 914weekenddriver (Jul 23, 2018)

Doftin said:


> The place where I live, highest rate I saw 1.3 for Uber x


premium in my area is like equivalent to 1.4x - 1.5x the most. When map is red i turned off the premium feature so no premium calls will come in. Smart riders know they can save money taking a premium car rather than pay the overcharge uber x. 
will keep sitting pretty waiting for that surge call. Not worth it otherwise in my opinion. I would rather and make more money working as a cashier at a walmart or cvs than just driving for uber x rates


----------



## Doftin (Jul 21, 2018)

914weekenddriver said:


> premium in my area is like equivalent to 1.4x - 1.5x the most. When map is red i turned off the premium feature so no premium calls will come in. Smart riders know they can save money taking a premium car rather than pay the overcharge uber x.
> will keep sitting pretty waiting for that surge call. Not worth it otherwise in my opinion. I would rather and make more money working as a cashier at a walmart or cvs than just driving for uber x rates


This is so true, I don't understand how people make money on Uber x on normal rates.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

The hub should be able to fix that. For Ct I believe you're in tier 1 premium. You should be eligible for premium til at least next year.


----------



## AudiRideShare3 (Jul 15, 2018)

I contacted support a day ago, hit 25+ rises with 5 stars and still don't see the "Premium option" on my driver app. I keep hounding support to get it added, I told them it should automatically happen not hove to contact support 3 times. Well see how long it takes before it gets added.


----------



## AudiRideShare3 (Jul 15, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Go to the Hub?


Waste of my time, the app should automatically add this feature after you've completed their "rules"


----------

